# Pc TFT Monitor 120 Hz, 27" Kaufberatung



## Sirthegoat (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

da mir mein aktueller 21" Monitor zu klein wird, überlege ich zur Zeit mir einen 27" Monitor zu kaufen.

Anforderungen an Monitor:

- 120 Hz
- Niedrige Reaktionszeit für Spiele und Filme
- Spätere Möglichkeit mit Zukauf einer Brille 3D auszutesten

Nach längerem durchlesen von Tests, Reviews und Bewertungen haben ich mir mitlerweile 2 Favoriten rausgesucht, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mir nur auf diese 2 beschränken würde.

Acer HN274HBbmiiid

Samsung Sync Master S27A750D

Hat jemand einen dieser Monitore und kann zu einem der beiden raten o. abraten? Kennt ihr noch bessere Bildschirme die sich zum Filme schauen und zocken mit den entsprechenden Vorraussetzungen eignen?


----------



## dj*viper (10. Januar 2012)

da gibts leider nicht viel auswahl im 27" bereich.
wenn es geht, würd ich beide monitore bestellen und selber vergleichen.
den anderen schickst du wieder einfach zurück.
von dem samsung hab ich auch schon gutes gehört.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (10. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

also es gibt noch den neuen 27" Monitor von Asus (Asus VG278H) hat auch 120Hz inkl. einer nvidia 3D Vision 2 Brille, hab ich seit Mitte 
Dezember auch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. 

Zuvor hatte ich einen Acer GD245HQ 23,6" 120Monitor, dort war aber leider in Verwendung mit der 3D Vision Brille das 3D Bild in Spielen bzw. Filmen manchmal zu dunkel, der Asus VG278H unterstützt das nvidia LightBoost mit der 3D Vision 2 Brille, sodass das 3D Bild in Spielen oder Filmen nun um einiges heller geworden ist, als zuvor.

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Januar 2012)

Der Asus sieht eigentlich auch ganz gut aus. Hab aber jetzt folgendes in ner Rezession gelesen:



> Ich kann hier aber Entwarnung geben, das Problem scheint es nur bei  Modellen für den US Markt zu geben. Das Backlight meines ASUS ist  einwandfrei und das auch nach 3 Wochen. Ich kann keinerlei Lichthöfe  entdecken. Der Schwarzwert an Sich ist allerdings TN bedingt nicht  gerade toll, stört aber bei Filmen oder Spielen nicht.



Kannst du das mit den Lichthöfen bestätigen und ist der Schwarzwert wirklich schwach?


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (11. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

also ich habe den Asus VG278H 27" Monitor jetzt seit etwa einem Monat und mein Bild ist glasklar und sehr hell und wegen dem Schwarzwert ist mir selbst bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen, jenachdem könnte man die Farbsättigung ja auch noch am Monitor selbst vornehmen, falls das Bild zu hell oder zu dunkel ist. Im 3D Modus durch die 3D Vision 2 3D Brille ist das Bild auch deutlich heller, als zuvor mit meinem 23,6" 120Hz Acer GD245HQ Monitor und der 1. Generation der nvidia 3D Vision Brille..Also ich bin aufjedenfall sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Glaub, es ist bisher mit der einzige 27" Monitor, der das nvidia LightBoost unterstützt, sodass das 3D Bild nicht mehr ganz so abgedunkelt wird.

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob einer der genannten Monitore bei MM oder Saturn ausgestellt werden?


----------



## StefanStg (11. Januar 2012)

Habe seit gut zwei Wochen auch den Asus VG278H 27" und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Möchte ihn nicht mehr hergeben. Bin von einen 22" auf den Asus umgestiegen und möchte keinen kleineren mehr haben. Hier mal der Link zu meinen Thead wo es auch über den Asus geht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...er-monitor-asus-vg278h-oder-benq-xl2420t.html

Edit: War schon mal meim MM wegen dem Asus habe nachgefragt ob sie den haben. Es wurde mir nur gesagt das sie die Marke Asus nicht führen.


----------



## Ryle (11. Januar 2012)

Finger weg vom Acer und von dem von dir genannten Samsung. Der Acer hat eine miese Bildqualität und der Samsung einen Input Lag von knapp 30-35ms. Würde dir auch den Asus VG278H empfehlen wenn es 27" sein müssen.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (11. Januar 2012)

Glaub beim Saturn oder MediaMarkt wirst du den Monitor nicht begutachten können, hab dort auch schonmal nachgeschaut, aber ohne Erfolg...dann wohl eher bei Snogard (Nähe Köln) oder evtl. bei Alternate, dort könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen, dass die den Monitor dort ausgestellt haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Januar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Finger weg vom Acer und von dem von dir genannten Samsung. Der Acer hat eine miese Bildqualität und der Samsung einen Input Lag von knapp 30-35ms. Würde dir auch den Asus VG278H empfehlen wenn es 27" sein müssen.


 
Ok danke schonmal, was für einen Input Lag hat den der Asus, hab dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Wunder0 (11. Januar 2012)

Hey Dissi,
PC Games Hardware vom 01/2012 hatte u.A. den Asus im Test.
Die Reaktionszeit im Test lag bei 18ms(Vgl. XL24020T im gleichen Test 15ms)
Der Inputlag im Test lag bei 12ms(Vgl. XL2420T im gleichen Test 6ms)

Also wie du siehst, fast so gute Werte wie ein Monitor, der absolut aufs Zocken ausgelegt ist.
Dafür bietet der Asus wohl deutlich bessere Farben und das der Zeit besste 3D Spiele gefühl. 

Ich werde mir die Tage auch den Asus bestellen. Habe einige Tests und Reviews gelesen, zum Teil auch Englische da ich im deutschen noch kein schönes Review gefunden habe, die alle das gleiche gesagt haben. Super Spiele Tauglich; Tolle Farben; Und das derzeit besste 3D Spiel gefühl, was vorallem an der neuen Nvidia Lightboost Technik liegt, welche es derzeit nur im Asus gibt.
Sicher werden die anderen Hersteller bald auch TFTs mit Lightboost auf den Markt bringen, doch der Zeit ist Asus der einzige Hersteller, der dieses Feature anbietet.

Du musst halt für dich entscheiden, ob dir das alles 550 Euro wert sind.


Grüße
die Wunder 0


----------



## Voron (11. Januar 2012)

Hi also ich kann hier dem allgemeinem Tenor bezüglich des Asus VG278H 27" nur zustimmen..ein Kumpel von mir hat den und die Bildleistung ist wirklich super..habe ich zuerst nicht geglaubt da ich immer der Meinung war Monitor ist Monitor egal von welcher Firma


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Januar 2012)

So hab mich jetzt nach langem Review u. Rezessionen lesen für den Asus VG278H 27. Ist bestellt und sollte 18-21. Januar kommen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Januar 2012)

So gestern stand der Bildschirm nach der Arbeit vor der Tür .
Gleich ausgepackt, aufgebaut und angeschlossen. An sich hab ich überhaupt keine Kritikpunkte gefunden, der Bildschirm ist super hell, der Kontrast ist auf einem hohen Level und die Farben sind sehr kräftig, Pixelfehler oder sonstige Materialfehler hab ich keine gefunde. Werd mir auch nie wieder einen 60Hz Monitor kaufen, den Unterschied merkt man schon auf dem Destop. Positiv überrascht war ich allerdings wirklich von der 3D Technik, wollt das eigentlich nur mal zum Spaß ausprobieren und die Brille dann auf Ebay vekaufen, allerdings hat mich eine halbe Stunde Crysis 2 so überzeugt, dass sie jetzt doch hierbleibt .

Von mir ne klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (22. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

freut mich, dass dich der Monitor dann überzeugt hat, dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Freude damit .Battlefield 3 in 3D macht auch sehr viel Spass  und vorallem auch Filme in 3D, wie z.B. Avatar BluRay 3D ist ein absoluter Hochgenuss mit z.B. PowerDVD11.

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-

P.S. Weitere Spiele, wie Battlefield - BC2 ; CoD-MW3 ; CoD-MW2 und auch Skyrim, Left 4 Dead 1+2, Metro 2033 sehen auch atemberaubend aus in 3D...sogar die Bilder, die nach der Einrichtung der 3D Brille als kleine Slideshow kommen, sehen sehr beeindruckend aus, oder nicht ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Januar 2012)

Finde den 3D Effekt zwar gut aber nicht atemberaubend. In BF3 sieht alles wunderbar aus, nur das Fadenkreuz wird irgendwie komisch dargestellt. In manchen Spielen, Skyrim auch, kann man 3D total vergessen, HUD ist komplett in 2D und wirkt total deplaziert, auch die Darstellung von Personen ist in Skyrim nicht gut. Weiterhin muss ich sagen, dass die Augen sich ziemlich anstrengen müssen nicht direkt einen Punkt zu fixieren, ansonsten sehe ich manchmal schwach das Bild, dass eigentlich für das 2te Auge ist auch auf dem anderen, ist das normal?


----------



## pyro1987x (23. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

mal eine Frage an die Besitzer des V278H:
Gibt's schon erste Anzeichen von dem in diversen Foren diskutierten Backlight Bleeding?
Bezieht sich vor allem auf die Beiträge im Hardforum:
ASUS VG278H - The weirdest backlight bleeding I ever saw - [H]ard|Forum

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Januar 2012)

Nein bei mir nicht, hab den Monitor aber auch erst 2 Wochen im Betrieb. Hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass der Fehler nur bei Monitoren, die in USA/Kanada produziert werden auftritt.

*edit*:

Ach hier habs gefunden:

Klick


----------



## Wunder0 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dissi,

hab seit heute auch den Asus VG278H.
Zu deinem Problem:
Ich hatte es auch, hab jedoch in einem Englischen Test Hilfe gefunden. Stell mal den Kontrast auf 55 herrunter. Damit sollte es deutlich besser werden und dnak Lightboost ist es eigendlich immer noch hell genug.

Ich hab heute schon etwas Crysis in 3D gespielt um das ganze zu testen - kommt wirklich gut rüber, doch habe ich nach kurzem spielen eine art "unwohlsein". Kann sich jemand dazu äußen? Wird das nach einer gewissen Zeit besser? Oder habe ich da eher ein problem, dass auch nicht besser wird??

Gruß Wunder0


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (23. Januar 2012)

@ Dissi

Hi, 

hast du mal versucht, in den Nvidia Einstellungen (Systemsteuerung ->Darstellung & Anpassung -> Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Stereoskopische 3D Funktion -> Stereoskopische Darstellung) etwas zu ändern ? Dort kann mann ja z.B. die Tastenkombination festlegen, mit welcher Taste 3D aktviert/deaktiviert wird, mit welcher Taste die Tiefe erhöht/verringert wird, dort gibts sogar auch ein 3D laservisier, welches du z.B. in Battlefield 3 nutzen könntest, wenn du es dann aktvierst im Spiel..., wahrscheinlich musst du die Tiefe etwas erhöhen, steht bei mir auf 50%, mit der eingestellten Tastenkombination kann man die Tiefe jenachdem dann im Spiel selbst noch erhöhen bzw. verringern, dadurch sollte der 3D Effekt aufjedenfall deutlich besser rüberkommen, falls du es nicht schon so eingestellt haben solltest ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Januar 2012)

Nein mit der "Tiefe" des 3D Effekts hab ich noch nicht gespielt, werd ich später mal machen. Das Fadenkreuz ist dann in 3D gerendert oder wofür ist das gut?


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, das Fadenkreuz ist dann in 3D, das Symbol des Fadenkreuzes kann man dann in den Nvidia Stereoskopischen 3D Einstellungen auch ändern, gibts einige verschiedene Symbole, die man auswählen kann, für 3D Shooter sicherlich eine gute Hilfe...habs bei mir so eingestellt, dass ich das 3D Laservisier mit STRG+F12 aktivieren kann im Spiel, Stereoskopische 3D Effekte anzeigen oder ausblenden hab ich mit STRG+F1, Tiefe erhöhen STRG+F4, Tiefe verringern STRG+F5, Konvergenz erhöhen STRG+F6, Konvergenz verringern STRG+F5...oben die Tiefe hab ich auf 50% eingestellt, kann man dann jenachdem im Spiel selbst durch drücken der Tasten STRG+F4 noch weiter erhöhen oder mit STRG+F5 verringern, solltest du aufjedenfall mal testen, denn die Tiefe ist glaub auf 15% eingestellt als Standard, bei 50% wirkt das ganze dann doch noch was besser.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Januar 2012)

Was genau macht den der Konvergenzwert?


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (24. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Konvergenzeinstellung lassen sich die zwei Stereo-Bilder auseinander und zusammenfügen bzw überschneiden, evtl. ganz nützlich um Ghosting entgegen zu wirken. 

Hast du die Tiefeneinstellung schonmal ausprobiert inzwischen ? Zuvor konnte ich diese ja direkt an dem IR Sender der 3D Vision einstellen, als ich noch die 1. Generation der 3D Vision hatte, dort war hinten ein Rädchen an dem IR Sender, mit dem man die Tiefe erhöhen / verringern konnte, da dieser IR Sender ja direkt in dem Asus VG278H Monitor integriert ist, muss man die Einstellungen dann per Tastenkombination im Spiel selbst vornehmen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Januar 2012)

Nicht auseinadner und zusammen, sondern die tiefenebene Ändern, also ob das 3D bild "vor dem TFT" oder "im TFT" ist.

Während diese Tiefeeinstellungen bestimmen, wie "weit auseinander in der Tiefe" das Bild sein kann.


----------



## Wunder0 (25. Januar 2012)

Und wie sieht es aus wenn ich die Kontegenz mit Hotkeys ingame verstell? Bekomm ich dann auch ne Rückmeldung wie wenn ich die tiefe verstell?? Weil wenn ich die Kontegenz verstelle, erscheint keine grüne schrift und ich bemerke auch kein Unterschied?

Lässt sich die Kontengenz eig auch stufenweise verstellen, oder sind es nur 2 einstellungen??

Gruss


----------



## BigBubby (25. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht mehr ob es on the fly geht, aber ich meine schon.

Wenn du es machst, solltest du das gefühl bekommen, dass das gesamte bild "näher" kommt bzw. weiter weg geht. je nachdem wie rum du es machst.

Das geht stufenweise.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (25. Januar 2012)

Habs auch mal versucht die Konvergenz in verschiedenen Spielen zu ändern, hab jedoch bei mir auch keine Änderung bemerken können, die Bilder waren trotzdem weiterhin alle im TFT und nicht aus dem TFT heraus. Die grüne Anzeige, die normalerweise kommt, wenn man z.B. die Tiefeneinstellung verändert, kommt bei mir auch nicht bei Änderung der Konvergenz, bei allen anderen Einstellungen erscheint ja immer eine grüne Anzeige im Display.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Januar 2012)

versucht es doch mal im Testbild von Nvidia. Vielleicht gings es auch nur da direkt.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (25. Januar 2012)

Im Testbild von nvidia (Stereoskopisches 3D-Bild testen) bei den 3D Einstellungen kommt ja das Logo aus dem Monitor heraus nach kurzer Zeit, ohne, dass ich etwas an der Konvergenz verändert habe, durch drücken der Taste STRG+F6 (Konvergenz erhöhen) kann man das Bild dann seitlich auseinander ziehen und mit STRG+F5 (Konvergenz verringern) wieder seitlich zusammen ziehen...das Logo kommt dann nicht mehr aus dem Bild heraus, wie zuvor sondern bleibt im TFT, wenn man die Konvergenz erhöht...bei Spielen selbst ist aber kein grosser Unterschied zu merken, bei erhöhen / veringern der Konvergenz.


----------

